# Shared Egg Scheme Part 3



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New Home Ladies

Happy Chatting


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

THank you olive 


clare fingers crossed for you hun 

kerry


----------



## siloutte (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello,

I am going to egg share. I have EC this Monday and I am very excited about it. Today I had my first scan and everything seems fine, they told me I have around 12 follies and still have more injections to do. 

They also gave me a gree form, I find it quite difficult to fill since I don't know if it is going to work for the recepient. I mean, there is a space where they want me to give a message to the child born as a result of my donation and I don't know what to say.  

Have any of you filled out that form?


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi silouette, i have already done my green form but not starting until july!! I bascically wrote a bit about myself and family history, my achievements , what my personality was like and general life experiences. On the other bit where you write a goodwill message i just put something along the lines of i wish them well and hope they have had a hapy life and continue to do so etc, and my reasons for donating.

I didnt want mine to be too personal ie. come and see me any time lol or about my feelings, it was just quite factual about who i am as a person. Hope this helps xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi i am starting my first egg share ivf this month having my mock egg transfer and injection lesson etc on tuesday.  i got a green form in the post this morning haven't looked at it properly yet wonder if its the same one you have.


well good luck girls 

lots of        





love 

sam
xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

HOPE all works out well girls good luck sam for tuesday im still on hold till june 13th but not long now sam it will be the same one think there just standerd

hope were all well 

Kerry xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi all just a quick update got a phone call from caroline today (eggco) all my bloods are back there fine she said as long as all ig good on the 13th she will  have probably have matched me 

Kerry xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

thats means you will be starting soon hun xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Clare by the looks of it yes think it will be a cd21 start though so near end of june time hopfully 

Kerry xx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

on starting your egg/share    Kerry  

                                                              love lesley


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you lesley 


Kerry xxx


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi Girls,We are suppost to start treatment on the first of June.My husband had a poor sperm test and they want to do another on the sixth of June.My consultant said we might have to delay.She also suggested that I go on the pill?have any of you heard this before.I sniffed for nearly two months last year and wondered if the pill was just a cheap option.I'm still waiting for her to get back to me.She is wonderful but our egg share coordinator on the first initial appointment gave us a direct line number in case of any questions we might have.I have always got a machine and every message I leave has never been returned.I find this rude.The other nurses are great and help.I called last Thursday to tell her I had taken my period and I'm still waiting for a call.Ive been through this before so I know what icsi has in store for us,what about the girls who don't? I'm worried if I mention this that she will make it hard for us to egg share again.I'm sorry for the moan


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

well did my 1st d/r jab tonight i got myself in such a state before i did it but it didn't hurt at all  i am so relieved i think i will be ok from now on.  

Kerry great news about your bloods and fingers crossed for the 13th and your match.

I can't believe we are finally on our way and our recipient is already d/r so its all just waiting for me to get to the same stage.


love

Sam

xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

That great news sam glad you managed the injection ok aswell hun i just cant wait to get going now really excited if i can convince my nure at gp to do the  extra tests tomorrow  when she does my smear i wont even need the swabs doing anymore  and that means they will probably match me sooner YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

Kerry xxxx


----------



## siloutte (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello egg-sharers,

I got EC yesterday and 18 eggs were collected. 9 for me and 9 for the recepient.   
I think we have just enough to fertilised and then see if they become nice embryios. Well, the nurse called me today to say that 7 out of 9 fertilised and I should come back on Saturday for ET. 
I am so happy not only for me but for the recipient. I am sure that she will also get ET one of these days. 

All this long process was not painful for me. I didn't suffer many side effects, so I would do it again  if I need it. 

iliana


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi there congrats on  your egg share well done hope it all goes well on sat for you aswell fingers crossed for a big fat BFP for you and recipient 

Kerry xxx


----------



## mandao (May 20, 2005)

hello girls.
I have just joined this BB having just been matched to a recipient and due to start the whole process on my next cycle. How is everybody feeling? I am so emotional everytime I think about it all. I've had 8 cycles of  DIUI previously with only one resulting pregnancy, fortunately everything at that stage went textbook and my son more than makes up for all the heartache.  
Having benefiited from a donor I thought it would be great to help someone else out when I tried again, its just all the worries are starting again and PMT has not helped this part!
Also how does everyone feel about donors. I know and accept the need for confidentiality but I would love to know if my recipient was successful, even if I wasn't, at least it would have been worth it for someone - yet DH can't really understand this...Anyway would love to hear your views. Best of luck to all xx


----------



## siloutte (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello ladies, 

I hope you are doing well in your tests. 
I had ET on Saturday. What a surprise I got when the embryologist said that instead of 7 eggs fertilised as originally she said, I got 8  . So, now I am in the 2ww. 

mandao.- By law, as an egg donor you are entitled to know if the recipient got pregnant from your donation. Please go to the HFEA website and read the information there. But you have to ask directly to the HFEA, not the nurse at your local hospital, they won't tell you. I also wanted to know about how succesful my recipient was, but I was only informed that she was very happy and was in tears for the outcome. I suppose that some of the eggs were fertilised. I am really happy for her.   

On the other hand, I really don't mind being a known donor. I put my name and address in the green form just in case they or their child want to contact me in the future. It makes no difference if they contact me. The child is 100% theirs, so why should I feel scared

iliana


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi good luck for your 2ww hun hope it turns out well hun 

Kerry xxx


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi
Can I join you guys? I am going for EC tomorrow and am doing eggshare. This will be our 3rd attempt at ICSI.

Chris
x


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone cycling at the moment xx


silouette  xx fingers crossed for the 2ww xx

altan  hope you get the phone-call soon hun xx

kerry... not long now hun xxx

mandao.. welcome to the board, i have no worries about any donor child potentially contacting me , after all it is something way ahead in the future and what have i got to fear by it?? Good luck hun xx

sussexgirl... fingers crossed for you for the ec hope you get lots of eggies hun xx let us know xxx

As for me.. just waiting to hear if tests are ok its been 3wks now so they should be back soon. Then we will start in july wooohooo!!!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi clare you should be hearing very very soon now hun good luck but you wont need it 

my egg co is changing to a nurse so im now under julie aswell now hun well as of friday 

Kerry xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Helloooo....

My first D/Reg jabby thingy is tomorrow night! Hubby is now currently reading the instructions as it's been so long since the nurse gave us our little demo lesson.  Hubby will be jabbing me as I'm not too good with needles-it's such a shame I cant drink half a bottle of vodka first then the whole injection thing wouldn't seem too bad !! lol. I think my baseline scan is scheduled for 8th June.  I'm soo excited and soo nervous. We've waited so long to get this far and now we're here it seems all rather sudden lol.

I just really really really want it to work!


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Linds - How did the injection go? Hope it was ok

EC went well yesterday I got 18 eggs so that gives us 9 each   Just waiting forthe call fromt he clinic to say if any fertilised. This is usually where my treatment starts to go wrong. 

Hope everyone else is ok

Chris


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow 18 eggs that's fabulous!  I hope you get some great embies with your 9.    i really hope that this time it works out great.

The injection went ok. I think hubby was more scared than i was lol. I kept my head firmly under a pillow and waited.  I can't believe there's 2 whole weeks of this before we really get started.


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Linds - the 2 weeks will go really quickly. EC will behere before you know it.

Clinic rang and out of my 9, 7 were good enough for ICSI and we have 4 embies. I go back on Saturday for ET.
Hope my recipient had good news too

Chris


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Chris - I really hope ET went well and you're now on the dreaded 2ww wait!   

I'm getting good at the d/r'ing now- last night I didn't even have my head under a pillow (still had yes firmly held shut tho!).

Are you working through your 2ww or taking some time off?


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi linds,

Et went well. Embies could have been better but they are the best so far. So fingers crossed. Not optomistic this time. I am having this week off nad then will see how I feel. Dr has given me a sick cert for this week and another for next week if I feel I want the whole 2 weeks off.

Poor you. Hang in there. When do you start stimming?

Chris


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

I've got base scan on 8th June so providing i'm 'turned off' I guess I then start stimming.  

It sounds like a good idea to get 2 separate sick notes-  i think I might ask for that if I get that far (fingers crossed!).  I've just had my job changed (my old department was closed down so rather than give us redundancy they moved us into very boring jobs), I feel no loyalty to my work so would welcome any time off which I felt would be benficial.  

Keep smiling through that 2 week nightmare!  Will they tell you whether the other lady was successful?


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you on the 8th   
2ww is a nightmare! I will see how I feel when I get my result. I think if I ask they will tell me. Might not wnat to know tho  

Work for you sounds a bit of a nightmare. I am changing jobs at the start of August so am looking forward to that. I love where I work it is just too far from home.

Hugs
Chris


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everyone just wanted to let you all know we got the green light on friday, all bloods are back and fine. So we can start in july after our hols. xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS CLARE  

THIS IS REALLY GREAT NEWS VERY VERY PLEASED FOR YOU HUN

Kerry xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

I had my scan on friday they found a thing they thought might be a folli or a cyst so had to check oestrogen level to see if i'm down regulated. was sweating over weekend. just had call to say everything is fine and i can start stimming tonight (keep alternating between yipee and yikes).

by the way can buserellin make you gain weight or is that just hopeful thinking? i seem to have put loads on  since i started down regging and i don't think i have been eating any more rubbish than normal.

love
Sam

XX


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Way to go sam glad everything is fine and you can start stimming hun nearly there now hun not long to go 

Kerry xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi everyone, I think I need some help!  I've had a really tearful day as my work is really getting me down and I'm worried about this d/regging. IU've been injecting Buserelin for 12 days now and AF hasn't arrived lik the clinic said she would?! I've got baseline scan on Wednesday and had hoped to start stimming then but I'm now worrid it'll at be called off?  Has anyone else not had an AF whilst d'regging?

Sorry, having a tearful day and being a bit neurotic (hopefully premenstral!)??


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

linds,

try not to worry. Easier said then done I know   Sometimes you may not have AF when d/r. Sometimes your body absorbs the lining from the womb. You may well find that AF will arrive on or soon after wednesday. Sometimes you may just need to d/r for longer than usual. 

Fingers crossed for you

Chris
x


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

just an update had a scan today to see how i am stimming and i got 15 follies on one side and 10 on the other they are only small but i have only been stimming since mon night so have done 4 jabs. is that good?  they are hoping to do ec on fri (its the 13th good job i'm not superstitious lol)


love
Sam
xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Good luck hun for the ec i hope all goes well xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Well done Sam it sounds like you're doing great!

Well AF finally came for me on Saturday so we probably going to have our second baseline scan this friday and then maybe I can finally start stimming?!!

Chris- hope your 2ww is going ok- when do you test?

  To everyone cycling at the mo!  has anyone else noticed the rather large amount of pregnant people around at the mo?


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi girls just to let you all know i had my conciller and consultant appointment today everything is fine had swabs done as af was there when i went for bloods that will take a week to come back then  we need green form done then everyting is in place 

Kerry xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi girls

kerry - thats great glad your appointments went well shouldn't be long now

linds - fingers crossed for your scan on fri


  to everyone else cycling

I think my ec will be on mon now (follies are still quite small, increased menapur dose) instead of fri but have a scan tomorrow to see i'm sooo hoping it will be friday but i can't see it.


     



love

Sam
xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

for ec xxxx hope it all goes well sambez xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi sam 

GOOD LUCK FOR EC HUNNI WILL BE THINKING OF YOU HOPE ALL GOES WELL


Kerry xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi thanks for the good lucks and orange spot lol


well ec will now be on monday i got a couple of big follies and quite a lot of others growing nicely just a few more days growing time and i'll be ready i suppose at least i should be relaxed for my ec with it being after the w/e. Got another scan on friday to check progress then i presume they will book me in for monday so fingers crossed.

Sam

xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Kerri- Great news...I bet you're itching to get started now!

Sam- Good luck for EC on Monday   I hope you get lots and lots of nice eggies!

I've now started stimming- yippee! First scan is on Monday and my nice dr has signed me off from my shi!!y job for two weeks so I'm very happy!

Chris- Hope you're doing ok?


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

just to let you know we have all systems go and i am to start dr around the middle of july!!!! Cant wait.

Good luck to everyone and Sam hope all goes well on monday xxxx 

i am off on my hols next week tooo xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks clairettc and linds
   

my scan didn't go as well as i hoped me ec is hopefully wednesday now i got a scan on mon to see if they have grown more they just said they are growing slowly but surely it's driving me nuts having to keep re arranging my work- i'm a childminder and have a few childminders on standby for when i need to be in, the parents are so understanding tho.

i know its only delayed a couple of days but it seems ages and there's no guarantee it won't get delayed again it was originally today
I got lots of follies just slow growers i think.

congrats to u clairettc on the go ahead have a lovely hol wherever u r heading off to.

good luck on mon linds 


love


Sam

xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Had scan this morning and its ec on monday yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee


hope you are all coming along well


love

sam


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

I had my scan this morning.  I have too many follies! lol.  So it was kind of good news and bad news.  The good news is I'm responding very well but the bad news is I might over stimulate as have over 20 follies of 10mm already! I'm reducing my dose today to try to stop my follies running away with me. 

I am soooo tired, and it's really really hot! I've got a job interview tomorrow so I hope the weather is a bit more comfortable then as I currently can't more away from the fan for more than 2 minutes.  

Sam- Hope your EC went well!  

Claire- Have a good hols

            It's hot hot hot!!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi sam good luck with your ec hun will be thinking of you hope it all turns out well

linds i hope that changing your dose works for you hun but you have responded very very well good luck 


Kerry xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks girls    


linds - my ec is on wed now but thanks for the   i will save it till then lol

finished my tummy jabs now and i just got a dose of pregnyl in my leg to do at 9.30 tonight which i'm reliably informed might smart a bit, and loads of tablets to pop before bed.  but another milestone reached.


  

to you all




love

Sam
xxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi there

Please could anyone answer my questions for me.  We have just had our 1st failed ICSI and don't get to see anyone at our clinic until 5th Aug but don't think they realise that I would like a few answers now.  Appreaciate anyone's input.  

As I said above I have jsut had tx does this mean I still need to have al lthe blood tests done?

All in all could someone give me a rough estimate of how much I am looking to pay for another cycle of ICSI with Egg share and all drugs included in the price.

Thanks for taking the time to read and answer this.

Kerry x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI 
          IVE IM U  
LV NIKKI


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi girls


just had ec this morning feel fine they got 10 eggs they couldn't get to quite a few follies as they were in strange places?

They did find a small pocket of fluid and said that if it hasn't gone by friday they might freeze the embryos (if any) because the fluid may wash them out.  so i am going in still on friday but won't know if its 4 et or just a scan.


hope everyone else is ok


love

Sam
xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

10  eggies sam well done wonder how many there is in the strange places 

hope it all goes well for you hun 

Kerry x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to say  to you all 

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Well done Sam.  I hope Friday turns out to be ET for you as if you're like me the thought of waiting 6 weeks is not something you relish.

I've got scan tomorrow, hoping that it'll be the last one and we can do EC on Monday but as I'm in danger of HSS it all depends on oestragon levels and whether I'm over stimmed.  I think they said if I'd over stimmed they'd have to freeze any embies and wait 6 weeks for body to calm down befor putting thm back  

I really really hope it all goes ok. I've been drinking bucket loads of water and resting on my bottom to try to help.  DH has been fantastic and has done the hoovering, cooking and cleaning so I haven't had to lift a finger!

Looks like Friday is going to be a big decision day for Sam and me.  Nothing is ever simple is it?

  

Hello to Kerri! Any more news on when you can get started?

Hello to everyone!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi everyone

hello linds not heard yet monday will be 2 weeks from the swab test so will be ringing asap monday morning so nothing new still in first gear 

good luck with you scan tomorrow hun 

Kerry xx


----------



## Rice cake (Aug 31, 2004)

Kerry
I have seen your entries before and note you seem to have been waiting absolutely ages to get to share your eggs.I think you must be extremely patient.
I just wondered why it takes so long and whether its because all sorts of tests etc are needed


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi 


et went well today 4 out of 5 fertilised so 2 (think they were 4 cell) embies on board, had a look at them as well under the microscope before they went in.  
All the fluid that they found had completely gone i was so reieved.

i am now on   testing on 11th July eeeeek


    


fingers crossed for everyone else



love

Sam
xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi All

sam thats great news hun sending you    

hope a big fat bfp is on its way to you hun good luck 

L  its took me longer than most as i had some family history that needed checking out so thats the reason why hun but then i have had to wait for bloods and once id had my appointment on the 13th it as taken 2 week for my swab tests to come back 

Kerry x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Thats great news Sam well done!  Good luck for the dreaded 2ww!  Are you doing anything special eg. off work etc?

My scan went well and we're all set for EC on Monday!  Nervous and excited!

No news from Chris (Sussex Girl)? Her 2ww must be up by now, I hope she had some good news?


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

good luck for tomorrow linds

i'm not taking time off work i work for myself as a childminder so i can take it easier if i want to the youngest ones i have are 3 so i don't need to carry them around so its not too bad and the weather is nice so they will probably play in the garden anyway.


love

Sam
xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi sam hope all is going well hun

linds  good luck for today hun hope its all going to plan 

a little from me 

finally swabs are back there fine so egg co is in the process of matching me as i type   she said i will def be starting on my next af

Kerry xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

thats great news kerry when is your next af due?

hope everything went well linds yesterday


i'm hanging on keep talking to the "kids" - shouldn't keep calling them that should i.


anyway trying not to overstretch myself but its hard cos i'm used to being on the go all the time.



love

Sam

xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi sam next af is due on the 14th egg co rang today but was out so have to ring her back tomorrow now  think that means im matched now which is great news 
roll on the 14th 
you can call them whatever you want hun its nice 

Kerry xx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

WAY TO GO KERRY   waiting for your news any day now 
                                                                  love lesley xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi lesley 

thanks for message 

quick update for you all spoke to egg co today and im def def matched yipppeeeeeeeee  def start on the 14th aswell so here i go here i go here i go 

Kerry xx


----------



## CARA2 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Could anyone tell me who l get in touch with regarding egg sharing. l live in Glasgow and we need ICSI. Our first go of treatment on the NHS was sucessful and we have a lovely daughter, couldn't afford to pay for treatment on our own.
Good luck to everyone.
Luv Lou x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Lou you could look up your local clinics on the internet or maybe ask your gp if there is any near to you once you find that information you will need to speak to the egg co ordinater at the clinc they will then send you information 

hope this helps 

Kerry xxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to jump on this thread but I wanted to say to lou that I am also in scotland I have pmd you with information

belx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way ladies

  fairydust^

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32382.new.html#new


----------

